# USMC*sPiKeY*



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

As many of you guys will know John - or USMC*sPiKeY* - is going to Marine Training at the School of Infantry which as far as I am aware is kind of like Boot camp for Marines.
Well I just wanted to wish him all the best for his training.

Semper Fidelis


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck and Kick some ass. Whoaaah


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Good Luck man. Be sure to use some of them Iraqi prisoners as moving targets. And tell the people who get pissed at you for it that they got in the way or they were suicidal.









Good Luck.......your going to be missed.......hope to see you back here in 6 months.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Innes said:


> Semper Fidelis


 Whos Semper Fidelis?


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis
> ...


 It is latin - always faithful. The motto of the marines.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 oooooh.....ok


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hasta luego John! Buena suerte! Recuerda una cosa: OREOS con Leche!! :







:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good luck Marine!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Take care, and kick some ass


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ARE YOU GOING TO BOOT CAMP OR ARE YOU ALREADY A MARINE???


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I think he is already a marine, but they are always going to bootcamp to learn new tactics. Hope to see him in here soon.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> ARE YOU GOING TO BOOT CAMP OR ARE YOU ALREADY A MARINE???


 Hes going into "boot camp" to become a Marine...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

then he's far from war..boot camp is a few months of training.but good luck..their going to kick your ass into shape


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Good luck.


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

Good luck dude...remember the motto of "the arsenal".....attack first ask questions later


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hasta luego John! Buena suerte! Recuerda una cosa: OREOS con Leche!! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if only i can read spanish, then i could figure that out.....but i got the jist of it........i think you said 'goodbye noodles. good luck. something about recording a couch. and oreos are good!'


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Hasta luego John! Buena suerte! Recuerda una cosa: OREOS con Leche!! :
> ...


I said: Good bye John Ill see you later...good luck...and remember one thing...OREOS with milk... *wink* *wink*

But I think I like your translation better

I think the whole noodles and couch thing threw me off a little...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I think the whole noodles and couch thing threw me off a little...


 Mmm, please explain to your fellow piranhafury-buddies


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I think the whole noodles and couch thing threw me off a little...
> ...


 Explain?!







Whats there to explain


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 i did not have sexual relations with that woman


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

AMEN!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> AMEN!!!!


 but the oreos and milk thing....thats a different matter


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

It better be!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> It better be!!





> i did not have sexual relations with that woman


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

:rock: I wasnt insinuating anything...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I wasnt insinuating anything...





> i did not have sexual relations with that woman


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

good luck and try to enjoy yourself youll be kicking but in no time
dixon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey spikey were are they sending you south carolina?have they told you about the gas chamber?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> hey spikey were are they sending you south carolina?have they told you about the gas chamber?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah ny buddies are always talking about the heat,running and the gas...sh*t all i can say


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

4.5 hours until im at Camp Lejuene, NC


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i cant wait untill he is gone. I dont like him much.
Hahaha jsut playing!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> i cant wait untill he is gone. I dont like him much.
> Hahaha jsut playing!

















.....if i had an m16 pointed at you, you wouldnt be saying that now would you?







.......just kidding


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

well i got 10 minutes and im off.........

*Judazzz:* you're my adopted fasher....what more can i say?....good luck on conquering the french with your little shwartz...
*Innes:* keep achieving them skulls....you got mad skillz
*Xenon:* thanks a lot for letting me join your forum.....had loads of fun post whoring and de-railing as well as debating....you truly have MAD skills.....
*BOBME:* keep post whoring away.....cuz you know you got them whoring skills







....
*KAREN:* be good...keep Innes in line.....thanks for those late night talks when i had personal problems and such

.....and to the rest of the pfury members......im sorry i couldnt personalize this post....but i only have 2 minutes until im off......it was fun debating and de-railing your threads....have fun and good luck with your P's....and to the female members [except 1, you know who you are







]....stay sexy and faithful to your spouses/significant other/bf









*SEMPER FIDELIS!
OOOHRA!!!!!!*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Take care soldier...you will be missed!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> *KAREN:* be good...keep Innes in line












Oh, and for the record, John, you were only a couple of posts away from over taking me in being the all time highest poster except for Xenon, and that is quite an achievement considering you don't know sh*t about piranhas!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Crazy man. Go get em.

Closed


----------

